# Lots of Information



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

I found a great site (a lot of you already know about it) that has a lot of good information on fishkeeping, from beginner stuff to technical stuff...

http://fins.actwin.com/aquariafaq.html


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Excellent! Very nice site. Thanks, John.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a day off tomorrow, so get ready for some fishy trivia!


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Excellent! Very nice site. Thanks, John.


You're welcome.


----------

